# It's that time again. Starting my April order for PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

It's that time again. Make your requests and I'll see what I can do. So far I have these requests that I'm working on.

Less expensive Discus. (around 3" and between $25 and $30)
First Class Cichlids (this is something I'm working on big time. I have an entire section set aside for nice peacocks)
More Killi fish. (still looking into types)

Let me know what else.

Brent.


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

Can you get in Niger Catfish, Oxydoras niger?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

Daffodil
Geophagus tapajos


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

see what you can get on that plant list of yours. Looking for rare stuff.


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> More Killi fish. (still looking into types)
> 
> Brent.


Some aphyosemion, chromaphyosemion and epiplatys species would be great. It would also be helpful if they had location codes.
Thanks so much, so few stores bring in killies...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Brent, called today at the store , and you don't have Apisto??? 

So there you go, Apisto C. for me.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

george said:


> Brent, called today at the store , and you don't have Apisto???
> 
> So there you go, Apisto C. for me.


I have no clue who you talked to but I have Apisto C's. Let me know who it was and I'll have a talk with them about checking what we have in stock.

Brent.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you see what type of corydoras you can get in?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Is it possible to get some Wild Caught Blue Gularis Killifish in? (Fundulopanchax sjostedti)


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Is it possible to get some Wild Caught Blue Gularis Killifish in? (Fundulopanchax sjostedti)


+1 for this


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck on that! I got some from a wholesaler recently and after shipping costs they ended up being almost $50/pr. That was from a wholesaler, so just imagine what the retail price would be.

I am interested in more killifish, but unfortunately only species' that I haven't already bred and that is becoming more and more difficult as I have now bred over 100 varieties (mostly Aphyosemions).

I know that pet stores sometimes have access to large quantities of wild-caught lampeyes (Aplocheilichthys, Lacustricola, Procatopus) and I haven't done many of them, so depending on the price I would likely be interested in 3 pairs of each.



bigfishy said:


> Is it possible to get some Wild Caught Blue Gularis Killifish in? (Fundulopanchax sjostedti)


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Any crayfish but Procambarus alleni or clarkii. AUstralian and Papua New Guinea species prefered!!


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

How about some freshwater puffers?


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Be sweet if you guys can stock a plant list comparable to menagerie so I don't have to drive all the way downtown


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

penpal said:


> Be sweet if you guys can stock a plant list comparable to menagerie so I don't have to drive all the way downtown


That would be awesome. Brent, if you could get more plants in, especially some of the more unusual ones that would be great. Btw, here's the plant list for Menegerie, just to give you an idea what you're competing with  http://www.menageriepetshop.com/images/stories/pictures/aquariumpics/plantsweb.pdf

And since we're talking about plants, if you could get in some Utricularia graminifolia that would be nice. Also I think I've already asked about this one but I'm still looking for it: Staurogyne repens.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i was just wondering if you were able to procure these Thai Micro Crabs/Freshwater Spider Crabs

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=182141#post182141


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

for equipments

diy co2 system kits.

thanks
dp


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I would like a big group of south American puffers.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Brent,

Where are the fire reds from your exclusive supplier coming in?


----------

